# Lunch with a KP Buddy



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Spent a lovely morning and afternoon with "Attycasner". We met at the Fiber Arts Yarn Studio in Cape May, NJ then walked to lunch at the Ugly Mug Bistro for al fresco dining. After admiring each other's work on KP, it was wonderful to actually meet in person and talk about knitting and life. Laugh, Share, Knit !!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

great...........and I love your hat!!!!!!!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Glad for you both to have lunch.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good time. Happy for you both.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

it is so fulfilling to meet someone you have only known through the forum. Happy you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

That's awesome. Sounds like you had great time.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

How nice for you both.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

How nice. Happy for both of you. Nice to have someone to talk to that shares your interest. Perhaps you'll meet again.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

what a wonderful way to spent a day.
Happy for both of you.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad you had a good visit. I will meet my KP buddy next May when I go to England.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

How lovely for both of you! It's so good to make friends - for a season or for a lifetime. :sm01:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Meeting a K.p. Buddy can be interesting,you never run out of conversation topics..glad you both had an enjoyable day!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It's always nice to talk knitting with a friend.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

To me it's the perfect day.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your lovely day together...I am hoping to travel to NJ next April to do the same thing with a KP buddy of mine. Depends on how much the tax man takes as to whether I make it or not, but hoping I do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like the two of you had a great time :sm24:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

How nice to have a new KP friend. I hope this friendship lasts a lifetime. Making new friends with respect to one another is huge.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

What more can you ask for? Good company, good weather and yarn shopping. Thank you, Eric.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful for the two of you to meet.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome.. :sm24:


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Eric,
That is such a lovely little story..may this new friendship bloom.
One can never have enough friends....isn.t it wonderful to have the chance to meet a fellow KPer.
I met up with a dear friend in southern Florida that way too. We continue to keep in touch. Lucky us.

Also love the picture...and ooh, the hat.
Keep on knitting your great socks and sweaters, and of course, sharing with us.

Hugs
Marge


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like a lot of fun and you both look very happy.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great pic! Glad you had a good time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like you had great fun!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a great day! And you would be a perfect fit in here with that hat, love it! Your sock pattern is on my list.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

So happy for the two of you to experience a friendship that extends beyond the confines of our fiber-inspired electronic family!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

What fun!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Isn't it fun! Have had two such experiences while KPer's were travelling in my province (still hoping Jessica Jean will return to PEI so I can make that at least 3.) Will plan someday to make that me meeting someone when I travel!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh that sounds so beautiful. I had a KP swap partner ask to meet me once & I enjoyed it thoroughly. Can never have too many friends. Lucky you! God bless.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful for both of you!


----------

